#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  передачу туммо

## Ярослав Бельцов

Всем привет)
ищу передачу практики туммо ,желательно полную(4посвящения)..сделал 2части нендро в Кагью..
-конечно,поскольку живу в Киеве и очень не богат,-ищу возможность получить практику на Украине.Или в России-может соберу денег на...
буду благодарен за любую инфу.И- как подписаться на новость на форуме именно на эту тему?кто подскажет?
спасибо! будьте счастливы

----------


## Zom

Сото дзэн говорите... так попросите у Кайсэна ))

----------

Велеслав (29.02.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Всем привет)
> ищу передачу практики туммо ,желательно полную(4посвящения)..сделал 2части нендро в Кагью..
> -конечно,поскольку живу в Киеве и очень не богат,-ищу возможность получить практику на Украине.Или в России-может соберу денег на...
> буду благодарен за любую инфу.И- как подписаться на новость на форуме именно на эту тему?кто подскажет?
> спасибо! будьте счастливы


Отдайте мне денег побольше, я передам вам пару килограмм туммо. Еще пару кило - когда вы доделаете еще 2 части. Один грамм туммо стоит 1000 рублей, меньше килограмма не берите - не торкнет.

----------

Denli (29.02.2012), Dorje Dugarov (26.05.2012), Велеслав (29.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (29.02.2012)

----------


## Аминадав

Олег Поздняков в Киеве, кажется, обучал туммо. Можете найти в интернете сайты, где публикуется информация о его семинарах.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (01.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Перед туммо говорится что хорошо делать 100 000 простираний. Это выправляет каналы в теле для практики туммо.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (26.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (01.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Перед туммо говорится что хорошо делать 100 000 простираний. Это выправляет каналы в теле для практики туммо.


Еще иногда советую прочитать 400000 мантр Ваджраварахи. Правда при этом можно простирания не делать

----------

Кунсанг (29.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (01.03.2012)

----------


## Svarog

> Всем привет)
> ищу передачу практики туммо ,желательно полную(4посвящения)..сделал 2части нендро в Кагью..
> -конечно,поскольку живу в Киеве и очень не богат,-ищу возможность получить практику на Украине.Или в России-может соберу денег на...
> буду благодарен за любую инфу.И- как подписаться на новость на форуме именно на эту тему?кто подскажет?
> спасибо! будьте счастливы


Советую постоянно мониторить интернет на эту тему. Учения по Туммо очень редко даются в России, еще реже на Украине.
Если Вы действительно хотите получить наставления по Туммо, то рано или поздно Вы их получите.
Наверное надо прикладывать определенные усилия к этому.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (01.03.2012)

----------


## Svarog

> Олег Поздняков в Киеве, кажется, обучал туммо. Можете найти в интернете сайты, где публикуется информация о его семинарах.


Лама Олег, если я правильно понял, сказал, что не уверен, что будет еще раз давать это Учение.
Но я так понимаю, получение Учений, зависит от благой кармы и заслуг учеников.
Если будут достойные ученики, желающие действительно практиковать Туммо, я думаю, Учение проявится в потоках их умов.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (01.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Лама Олег, если я правильно понял, сказал, что не уверен, что будет еще раз давать это Учение.
> Но я так понимаю, получение Учений, зависит от благой кармы и заслуг учеников.
> Если будут достойные ученики, желающие действительно практиковать Туммо, я думаю, Учение проявится в потоках их умов.


Он не единственный кто передает то, что относится к туммо. При желании можно всегда отыскать учителей, которые это делают. По туммо и трулкорам минимум три хороших учителя передают периодически передают поучения.
Это Карма Пунцог, Пема Дордже Ринпоче и л Йонтен (это только из тех, кто на слуху). Причём передают с достаточно ясными и чёткими разъяснениями. И опыта в передаче подобных учений у них гораздо больше. Хотя рекламы гораздо меньше

----------

Denli (29.02.2012), Оскольд (29.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2012), Эделизи (15.10.2014), Ярослав Бельцов (01.03.2012)

----------


## Svarog

> Он не единственный кто передает то, что относится к туммо. При желании можно всегда отыскать учителей, которые это делают. По туммо и трулкорам минимум три хороших учителя передают периодически передают поучения.
> Это Карма Пунцог, Пема Дордже Ринпоче и л Йонтен (это только из тех, кто на слуху). Причём передают с достаточно ясными и чёткими разъяснениями. И опыта в передаче подобных учений у них гораздо больше. Хотя рекламы гораздо меньше


Да, он не единственный, я просто прокомментировал сообщение Саши Демченко.

----------


## Вантус

> Еще иногда советую прочитать 400000 мантр Ваджраварахи. Правда при этом можно простирания не делать


Зачем недоговариваете - и добиться устойчивости хотя бы на грубом уровне этапа зарождения.

----------

Оскольд (29.02.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (01.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Зачем недоговариваете - и добиться устойчивости хотя бы на грубом уровне этапа зарождения.


Я недоговариваю? Как слышал, так и пишу. Когда слышал не было разговора про стабильность в стадии зарождения. В обычной йоге Ачала еще проще. Для обычного туммо, обычная простая йога.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

Буду благодарен всем за новости по данной теме !!  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Буду благодарен всем за новости по данной теме !!


Попробуйте отписать в центр Джонанг. На Украине также есть ученики л. Йонтена. Может так статься, что будете инициатором приглашения его к себе в город.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.04.2012)

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

С Джонангом не сложилось...и,скорей всего,-не сложится  :Smilie: 
спасибо!

----------


## Оскольд

> С Джонангом не сложилось...и,скорей всего,-не сложится 
> спасибо!


А почему? Если не секрет...Можно в личку.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ярослав, простите меня за вопрос, если можно - ответьте.... А у кого Вы получали передачу на нгондро? У него Вы не можете спросить, что Вам полезно и к кому ехать?

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> А почему? Если не секрет...Можно в личку.


Ну,например,-на форуме Джонанга до сих пор висит мой вопрос о "мантрах для здоровья"...датированный 14ым декабря.И этот факт между нами -не первый.Вот поэтому.

----------

Оскольд (12.04.2012)

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> Ярослав, простите меня за вопрос, если можно - ответьте.... А у кого Вы получали передачу на нгондро? У него Вы не можете спросить, что Вам полезно и к кому ехать?


Не могу говорить о "передаче на нендро".Может быть-не помню,но по-моему посвящения/благословения что делал Нидал и 17й Кармапа на встречах,-это было Оно  :Smilie:  .Так было в 2003ьем в Кагью: "ты можешь делать нендро и в ожидании посвящения". И я усердно делал,и в плане осознавания нендро меня подняло.Т.е.эффект был .Ну,а "у кого"...-Медитировал месяц март регулярно на 16го Кармапу с просьбой туммо.Месяц прошел,туммо не забрезжило  :Big Grin:  Думаю,для этого месяц-достаточно.

----------


## Greedy

> Медитировал месяц март регулярно на 16го Кармапу с просьбой туммо.Месяц прошел,туммо не забрезжило  Думаю,для этого 
> месяц-достаточно.


Вот Асанга от 9 до 12 лет медитировал только для того, чтобы встретиться с Майтреей и задать ему вопросы по сложным местам в некоторых текстах.
Конечно, эффект от встречи превысил его скромные ожидания, но факт такого его намерения остаётся.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (12.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> Вот Асанга от 9 до 12 лет медитировал только для того, чтобы встретиться с Майтреей и задать ему вопросы по сложным местам в некоторых текстах.
> Конечно, эффект от встречи превысил его скромные ожидания, но факт такого его намерения остаётся.


 -в смысле -встретиться с Буддой будущего?который после Сидхарты?-надеюсь-это того(9-12лет)-стоило.
...-на моих весах не только этот месяц..А 4,5года,нендро и мытье унитазов,терпение далеко не идеальных мотиваций,окружающей жадности и переплавка своих золотых лет "в тонкое от Кагью",потеря связей и встроек наработанных "до",ни одного друга и подруги и деградация интеллекта с памятью...да и много чего еще-и на странице не поместится. Есть реальная оценка как плюсов ,-так и минусов..

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.04.2012), Оскольд (12.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## RudraFury

Мне кажется, что вам давно пора заканчивать с этим буддизмом... Ну его в пень с такими результатами.
Жалко Оле и Кармапу.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (26.05.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Пока мы ждём результатов от практики, практика не входит в наше сердце.
Мы, как бы, держим её в стороне, пользуясь как очередным магазином с разными интересностями.

Насколько эти четыре с половиной года изменили Ваше поведение, Ваши взаимоотношения с окружающими?
Несут ли произошедшие изменения в поведении больше счастья и меньше огорчений в Вашу жизнь?
Насколько Вы готовы ни при каких условиях не отказаться от произошедших с Вашим поведением изменений?

----------


## Оскольд

> Мне кажется, что вам давно пора заканчивать с этим буддизмом... Ну его в пень с такими результатами.
> Жалко Оле и Кармапу.


Почитайте намтар Миларепы...Там было еще и не такое...Так что все с Ярославом впорядке. Мне кажется абсолютное большинство духовных искателей переживают подобные кризисы в своей жизни...

----------

Уэф (13.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Пока мы ждём результатов от практики, практика не входит в наше сердце.
> Мы, как бы, держим её в стороне, пользуясь как очередным магазином с разными интересностями.
> 
> Насколько эти четыре с половиной года изменили Ваше поведение, Ваши взаимоотношения с окружающими?
> Несут ли произошедшие изменения в поведении больше счастья и меньше огорчений в Вашу жизнь?
> Насколько Вы готовы ни при каких условиях не отказаться от произошедших с Вашим поведением изменений?


Вот тока морализаторства, простите, Ярославу сейчас и не хватает.

----------


## Карма Палджор

На деле действительно всё веселее. Цепляние даже за переживания в практике - ведут к негативным результатам и считаются ошибкой

----------

Артем Тараненко (13.04.2012), Оскольд (12.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## RudraFury

> Почитайте намтар Миларепы...Там было еще и не такое...Так что все с Ярославом впорядке. Мне кажется абсолютное большинство духовных искателей переживают подобные кризисы в своей жизни...


Что-то мне подсказывает, что за эти ГОДЫ практики накопилось очень много обиды и разочарований... А должно ж быть какбэ наоборот? Вроде как ради счастья вся эта кухня? Не лучше ли обратиться в другую больничку? В христианство там или еще куда? Вон баптисты очень общительные и у них много людей становятся счастливыми. Не всем же надо в радуги превращаться...

----------


## Оскольд

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что за эти ГОДЫ практики накопилось очень много обиды и разочарований... А должно ж быть какбэ наоборот? Вроде как ради счастья вся эта кухня? Не лучше ли обратиться в другую больничку? В христианство там или еще куда? Вон баптисты очень общительные и у них много людей становятся счастливыми. Не всем же надо в радуги превращаться...


У Вас какие то идеализированные представления. Не все так гладко как по писанному и не у всех(что видно из того же намтара Миларепы который чуть руки на себя не наложил....надеюсь наш дорогой Ярослав будет жить...) Так что если у Вас подобного не было не значит, что человека надо сразу к баптистам посылать...

----------

Геннадий Юрич (17.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## RudraFury

Ну, вы же понимаете, Оскольд, что методы есть разные для разных людей. Если после ста тысяч Ваджрасаттвы беда с коммуникацией, обида на учителей и вообще полный кавардак, то это явный знак задуматься

----------


## Оскольд

> Ну, вы же понимаете, Оскольд, что методы есть разные для разных людей. Если после ста тысяч Ваджрасаттвы беда с коммуникацией, обида на учителей и вообще полный кавардак, то это явный знак задуматься


Вы думаете Миларепа не начитал 100 000 Ваджрасаттвы? Всякое бывает...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Вот тока морализаторства, простите, Ярославу сейчас и не хватает.


Причём тут морализаторство?

Чтобы кому-то в чём-то помочь надо иметь реальную информацию о проблеме, а не погружаться в собственные фантазии о ней.

----------


## RudraFury

> Вы думаете Миларепа не начитал 100 000 Ваджрасаттвы? Всякое бывает...


Лично я не в курсе, читал Миларепа или нет. Может и нет, я у него не интересовался))))
Но думаю, что кроме Ваджрасаттвы надо еще и ноги в руки брать вместе с головой. Ваджрасаттва не волшебник Изумрудного города. И если тратится время на начитывание Ваджрасаттвы, а в результате совсем беда, то тут либо нету веры в свои действия, либо мазохизм. Чем не состояние ума "в аду"? Но вот оправдание подобных мыслей - отказ от двух из трех Драгоценностей. А отсутствие веры в Драгоценности - путь в другую веру. Что тоже может быть неплохо, почему бы и нет, если станет лучше.

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

В ответе постараюсь написать для всех.Рад читать неравнодушных людей!))
 Я не написал "о плюсах".Практика в Кагью в некоторых аспектах ума оказалась бесценна.Разрушение эго дает возможность видеть свою мотивацию/реакции/на фоне глобальном   ,дистанцию к своим и внешним проявлением меш.чувств.Также я научился правильно себя (для блага существ)мотивировать ,и хорошо осознал себя-в пространстве .Такие свойства ума как зеркальность,пустотность,и причинно-следственные связи.Мощнее защиты чем у Нидала еще не встречал.
-некоторые факторы для меня до сих пор непонятны и подозрительны;
-в некоторых "постановах" по типу искусственного пафоса с восхвалением("какие же прекрасные качества у ламы,правда?")или страха перед перерождением животным(реально испытуемого некоторыми),или перекос в поклонении женщинам и "матери",или та же мощная защита с точки взгляда "снаружи"-когда встречаешь человека с которым ты неоднократно вместе потел и совершал трудовые подвиги а "защита"просто не хочет вашего контакта и уводит его глаза...,...- я просто не согласен))
-надо сказать,что там где в Кагью предлагается положиться на "благословение учителя",- очень возможно с помощью методов сделать все самому.Это касается и здоровья тела,и денег,да много еще чего...

----------


## Оскольд

При всех возможных достоинствах Ламы Оле Нидала(я его лично не встречал оценивать не могу) возможно проблема в том что Вы зациклились на одной школе и одном Учителе? Может быть немного шире взглянуть на Дхарму???

----------

Wyrd (13.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

И всё же, Ярослав, насколько за эти четыре года изменились Ваши взаимоотношениям с окружающими людьми?

----------


## Уэф

> На деле действительно всё веселее. Цепляние даже за переживания в практике - ведут к негативным результатам и считаются ошибкой


не ошибается тот кто ничего не делает.

И опыт, сын ошибок трудных, 
И гений, парадоксов друг.

И теперь не верьте всему, что я сказал, потому что я Будда, но проверяйте все на собственном опыте.

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> При всех возможных достоинствах Ламы Оле Нидала(я его лично не встречал оценивать не могу) возможно проблема в том что Вы зациклились на одной школе и одном Учителе? Может быть немного шире взглянуть на Дхарму???


-с той поры я изучал на практике дзенСото,дзогчен Норбу,цигун в 3х школах,некоторую йогу))Не упоминаю о посещениях лекций различных тибетских учителей.
Что сказать?Идеальной школы,наверное не существует.Но везде есть свои хорошие средства.Например,-только после цигуна я научился опускать и поднимать энергию,на разницах различать ее качество.В цигуне взял метод "тихо"-когда ты можешь успокоив ум и настроившись на проблему получить Расширенные ответы))
В янтрайоге Номкая Норбу за 5ть вводных занятий! с моей деревянностью сел в лотос.Это в 40то лет))Вообще восхищает разнообразие методов собранных у Н.Норбу.Другое дело что обучаться проблематично..
Можно для материального достатка,-делать,например подношения Буддам которые развивают щедрость ума,можно -хорошие пожелания.Этому учат в Кагью.А можно использовать энергетику что дают йоговские пранаямы и дополнять их работу с муладхарой .Или специальные мудры.
Ну-и так далее.Человечество и его лучшие представители накопили оочень много полезного.Я только 4 года как узнал о возможности бессмертия-не только "в духе",-но и "в теле".Это -основная мысль даосского пути))
Конечно,ламе Оле я благодарен,есть за что.Но,-может я максималист,может еще какая причина,...- не хочу иметь целью "строить центры для будущих практиков...,которые будут строить центры для..и т.д."
Существуют духовные опыты которые возможно переживать благодаря правильной практике.И существует масса методов которыми возможно осчастливливать как себя,-так и окружающих  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> не ошибается тот кто ничего не делает.
> 
> проверяйте все на собственном опыте.


ну да, посидите потом немножеко  :Smilie:  в арупа-локе, вместо того, чтобы обрести реализацию и помогать существам... зато опыт...

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> И всё же, Ярослав, насколько за эти четыре года изменились Ваши взаимоотношениям с окружающими людьми?


За годы практики в Кагью?- конечно,мотивация "принести пользу"добавила счастья и мне и надеюс -окружающим.Кроме того,-я с некоторых пор веду "дневник добрых дел"и практику этого.Считаю что кроме "виртуальной помощи"надо помогать и физически.Т.е.должно участвовать тело.
И,конечно,-есть ощущение "принадлежности к меньшинству"-так как оно и есть

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Уэф

> ну да, посидите потом немножеко  в арупа-локе, вместо того, чтобы обрести реализацию и помогать существам... зато опыт...


волков бояться - в лес не ходить!  :Smilie: 

довольно странно слышать такое от представителя тантрической школы! не понимаю чем вы собираетесь делиться со своими учениками в последствии? собственным опытом или будете раздавать Нагрим Ченмо с дарственной надписью?  :Smilie: 
и как вообще можно достичь реализации в тантрийской практике не вылезая из окопа?

----------


## Wyrd

Да нет же. Я к тому, что если Учителя советуют не цепляться за переживания, например, в практике - лучше послушаться, даже не понимая в точности причин и последствий  :Smilie:

----------

Оскольд (13.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> - после цигуна я научился опускать и поднимать энергию,на разницах различать ее качество;
> - в цигуне взял метод "тихо"-когда ты можешь успокоив ум и настроившись на проблему получить Расширенные ответы));
> - в янтрайоге Номкая Норбу за 5ть вводных занятий! с моей деревянностью сел в лотос;
> - можно для материального достатка...;
> - можно использовать энергетику что дают йоговские пранаямы и дополнять их работу с муладхарой;
> - о возможности бессмертия-не только "в духе",-но и "в теле";
> - существуют духовные опыты которые возможно переживать благодаря правильной практике.
> - существует масса методов которыми возможно осчастливливать как себя,-так и окружающих


Ярослав, зачем Вы всё это собираете?
Какую цель стремитесь решить подобным накоплением?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (26.05.2012), Jinpa Soenam (15.04.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Мда. А ведь это похоже привязанность именно к плодам практики. Вообще не самое интересное из препятствий. Вдобавок преодолеть не всегда легко

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2012)

----------


## Уэф

> Да нет же. Я к тому, что если Учителя советуют не цепляться за переживания, например, в практике - лучше послушаться, даже не понимая в точности причин и последствий


здесь важно говорить о том что значит "цепляться", потому как что есть практика если не переживание? а тут уже конкретные частные случаи.
просто не бывает в жизни (и особенно в тантрийской практике) так что бы все всегда шло как по маслу, и ключевые вопросы практикующий всегда решает сам, учитель только подводит к ним.
ведь если учитель дает ученику коан, он же не дает решения, иначе какой смысл? поэтому самостоятельный поиск решения - это неизбежная часть тантрийской практики.

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> Ярослав, зачем Вы всё это собираете?
> Какую цель стремитесь решить подобным накоплением?


- во-первых всегда полезно лучше знать себя,"свою территорию"так сказать.Возможности  сознания-ума-психики-тела.Чтобы не глотать таблетки как некоторые весьма высокие учителя в случае болезни..,а навести порядок/гармонию с помощью своих же инструментов.
-  во-вторых,это увлекательно и интересно)
и,наконец,-"много света не бывает","еще один светильник только прояснит ясность",как выразился Н.Норбу.Если,конечно ,соблюдать важные алгоритмы( на благо не только себя,...,определенное время для углубления и понимания нового.А так же понимания сочетаемости )

----------


## Greedy

> - во-первых всегда полезно лучше знать себя,"свою территорию"так сказать.Возможности  сознания-ума-психики-тела.Чтобы не глотать таблетки как некоторые весьма высокие учителя в случае болезни..,а навести порядок/гармонию с помощью своих же инструментов.
> -  во-вторых,это увлекательно и интересно)
> и,наконец,-"много света не бывает","еще один светильник только прояснит ясность",как выразился Н.Норбу.Если,конечно ,соблюдать важные алгоритмы( на благо не только себя,...,определенное время для углубления и понимания нового.А так же понимания сочетаемости )


Всё это замечательно, но буддизм выстроен вокруг достижения совершенно иной цели.

----------

AndyZ (17.04.2012), Dorje Dugarov (28.05.2012), Jinpa Soenam (15.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> Всё это замечательно, но буддизм выстроен вокруг достижения совершенно иной цели.


Ну,-"ваш буддизм",-наверное-"да".У меня- истина,а тем более"абсолютная",-содержит в себе как раз те цели которые я выше перечислил   :Big Grin:

----------


## Greedy

> Ну,-"ваш буддизм",-наверное-"да".У меня- истина,а тем более"абсолютная",-содержит в себе как раз те цели которые я выше перечислил


Тогда поработайте над тем, что методы, которые Вы применяете, иногда не дают желаемого результата, чтобы не расстраиваться.
Ведь наша беседа началась именно с такой ситуации: Вы помедитировали на 16-го Кармапу с просьбой получить передачу туммо, но туммо так и не забрезжило.

Либо расстраивайтесь, если буддизм, который у Вас, не имеет метода борьбы с расстройством от неудовлетворённости результатами практики.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (28.05.2012)

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

Всем привет  :Smilie: 
Кто в курсе,-есть ли на русском книга Гленна Муллина "6 йог Наропы"?Гугл не находит...
спасибо!

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

Непонятно -почему удалился ответ Дхармананды?
Дхармананда,-спасибо.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> -с той поры я изучал на практике дзенСото,дзогчен Норбу,цигун в 3х школах,некоторую йогу))Не упоминаю о посещениях лекций различных тибетских учителей.
> Что сказать?Идеальной школы,наверное не существует.Но везде есть свои хорошие средства.Например,-только после цигуна я научился опускать и поднимать энергию,на разницах различать ее качество.В цигуне взял метод "тихо"-когда ты можешь успокоив ум и настроившись на проблему получить Расширенные ответы))
> В янтрайоге Номкая Норбу за 5ть вводных занятий! с моей деревянностью сел в лотос.Это в 40то лет))Вообще восхищает разнообразие методов собранных у Н.Норбу.Другое дело что обучаться проблематично..
> Можно для материального достатка,-делать,например подношения Буддам которые развивают щедрость ума,можно -хорошие пожелания.Этому учат в Кагью.А можно использовать энергетику что дают йоговские пранаямы и дополнять их работу с муладхарой .Или специальные мудры.
> Ну-и так далее.Человечество и его лучшие представители накопили оочень много полезного.Я только 4 года как узнал о возможности бессмертия-не только "в духе",-но и "в теле".Это -основная мысль даосского пути))
> Конечно,ламе Оле я благодарен,есть за что.Но,-может я максималист,может еще какая причина,...- не хочу иметь целью "строить центры для будущих практиков...,которые будут строить центры для..и т.д."
> Существуют духовные опыты которые возможно переживать благодаря правильной практике.И существует масса методов которыми возможно осчастливливать как себя,-так и окружающих


жалко мне Вас, занимаетесь хренью всякой. Нет у Вас системного подхода.
Да и Туммо это медом намазано что ли?
И кто сказал что вот вы так просто пришли к Учителю и Вам за так выдали туммо, в отрыве от всего комплекса духовной практики КОНКРЕТНОЙ ТРАДИЦИИ.
Вы толком и не КК, и не Риме Намкхай Норбу, и не Сото Дзен и вобщем никто (в буддийском плане), а хотите Туммо.

Во первых, не факт что вы нёндро прошли, раз у Вас нет коренного Учителя, следовательно никакого нёндро у Вас нет, как и контроля вашего нёндро. Чем там вы занимались одному хбз известно.
Отсюда следующие пункты даже не для Вас, ибо главный пункт - Коренной Учитель, откуда у всего ноги растут.
Туммо, оно ведь в контексте 6 Йог Наропы/Нигумы/конкретных практик Упадеш разных традиций существует следовательно, раз вы этого по сию пору не знаете, значит туммо НЕ ДЛЯ ВАС (пока что)
Также, не завершив Жедрима какой нафиг туммо может быть. Кто вам сказал что формальное завершение нёндро это пропуск к практикам уровня Упадеша.

В том что я резко написал, очень дельный совет по вашей практике, зрите внимательно. Я добрым редко бываю

----------

RudraFury (26.05.2012), Shunja (27.05.2012), Дхармананда (26.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кто вам сказал что формальное завершение нёндро это пропуск к практикам уровня Упадеша.


ЧННР, например

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Артем, у человека нету коренного Учителя, а ты собираешся ему в этом потворствовать.
И приведи слова ЧННР.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> И кто сказал что вот вы так просто пришли к Учителю и Вам за так выдали туммо, в отрыве от всего комплекса духовной практики КОНКРЕТНОЙ ТРАДИЦИИ.
> Вы толком и не КК, и не Риме Намкхай Норбу, и не Сото Дзен и вобщем никто (в буддийском плане), а хотите Туммо.


 - Я хочу знать,"придя к учителю"и ныряя в "весь комплекс духовной практики КОНКРЕТНОЙ ТРАДИЦИИ",-что :
1.Учитель знает и передает практику туммо;
2.Он согласен меня научить-Для этого я выполняю его указания(нендро,грендро,мгондро,и т.д.)

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> Во первых, не факт что вы нёндро прошли, раз у Вас нет коренного Учителя, следовательно никакого нёндро у Вас нет, как и контроля вашего нёндро. Чем там вы занимались одному хбз известно.
> Отсюда следующие пункты даже не для Вас, ибо главный пункт - Коренной Учитель, откуда у всего ноги растут.


Ничего не прошел,ничего нет.Сейчас.Будет тот Учитель "коренным",-в котором я буду уверен на все 100%.Пока коренной учитель - собирательный образ,буддаприрода всех существ.

----------


## Shunja

Ярослав. Вам 6 йог надо или полотенца сушить. Если второе то можно и без "передач" научиться. Это всего лишь обычная биохимия.)))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Туммо считается уникальной техникой, ключом к другим достижениям. Есть практики где объединяется практика туммо и развитие шамадхи. Одновременно развивая шамадху вы достигаете развития туммо. Встретив Учителя, вы получаете все наставления. И затем после получения опыта в предварительных практиках приступаете к туммо и одновременно развиваете туммо и шамадху. Без подробных объяснений это практически трудно достичь самостоятельно. Грубо говоря когда разжигается внутренний огонь, он способствует остановке многих клеш и "сжигает" огромное количество негативной кармы. Буквально как сказал монгольский лама клеши и негативная карма "сгорают". Не знаю как это происходит но это очень интересно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (28.05.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Предлагаю данному персонажу съездить в Таши Джонг и попробовать получить там так называемое Туммо.
Посмотрим, как долго его будут лупасить по дурной голове тамошние Тогдены, которые уже реализовали 6 Йог Наропы (включая туммо).

А так, то это вами так параноидально желаемое туммо передают Намкхай Норбу, вероятно и Оле, и многие другие учителя которых вы встречали.

Лично я много раз получил передачу на выполнение подобной практики (даже не просив), но что то не набрался наглости делать её, да и необходимости особо нету (чай не в пещере живу, отопление есть).



Вот вам фото Учителей которые уже реализовали 6 Йог Наропы


Лично мне ваш ответ показался тем, что Учителя в Драгоценных и глубоких книгах называют - охотится за Учением как злой стрелок убивает мускусного оленя. Не мешало бы почитать Ламрим и Кунгзанг Лами Шеллунг, а потом подумать над прочим.

----------

Алевлад (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Да тут диагноз ясен ШГМ(шизотерика головного мозга),когда по всем религиям бегают и собирают посвящения,практики и философии пытаясь объеденить в своей головушке в одно учение,эдакая помешанность на синкретизме.Вы сначала от не буддийских практик откажитесь,а потом определитесь на конкретной ветви буддизма,а то как говорил один мастер,можно обкопать везде,но нигде глубоко до колодца не прокопать.Тут копнул там копнул,и так всю жизнь,а адекватный практик копает в одном месте.Вам вообще лучше в учителя взять Ши Зу Рена http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19873 у него как раз щас учения идут,раз уж вы так любите объединять учения,у него и Тибетский буддизм и Тхеравада и Махаяна

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.05.2012), Алевлад (28.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, любой ринпоче может передать туммо.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (28.05.2012), Сауди (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

кстати, почему бы и нет... пусть начнет практиковать туммо, в квартире в современном городе, а там глядишь соседи заволнуются - чего это отопление отключено, а с нижнего этажа такой жар идет, никак радиоактивные материалы спрятали на хате... вызовут все полагающиеся службы и закроют садхака куда следует  :Big Grin:

----------

Shunja (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Ersh

> Да тут диагноз ясен ШГМ(шизотерика головного мозга),когда по всем религиям бегают и собирают посвящения,практики и философии пытаясь объеденить в своей головушке в одно учение,эдакая помешанность на синкретизме.Вы сначала от не буддийских практик откажитесь,а потом определитесь на конкретной ветви буддизма,а то как говорил один мастер,можно обкопать везде,но нигде глубоко до колодца не прокопать.Тут копнул там копнул,и так всю жизнь,а адекватный практик копает в одном месте.Вам вообще лучше в учителя взять Ши Зу Рена http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19873 у него как раз щас учения идут,раз уж вы так любите объединять учения,у него и Тибетский буддизм и Тхеравада и Махаяна


Полный набор традиций у монаха тоже должен вызывать вопросы, между прочим. В частности, если он получал Прибежище в Махаяне, он должен был от него отказаться, принимая Прибежище в Тхераваде.
А это, сами понимаете, еще тот подвиг с т.з. Махаяны. А с точки зрения Ваджраяны - вообще...

----------

Eugeny (28.05.2012), Кузьмич (29.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Полный набор традиций у монаха тоже должен вызывать вопросы, между прочим. В частности, если он получал Прибежище в Махаяне, он должен был от него отказаться, принимая Прибежище в Тхераваде.
> А это, сами понимаете, еще тот подвиг с т.з. Махаяны. А с точки зрения Ваджраяны - вообще...


С точки зрения Ваджраяны всё нормально у досточтимого —сначала принял Тхеравадинские обеты, потом Махаянские, а потом стал изучать Ваджраяну.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012)

----------


## Ersh

> С точки зрения Ваджраяны всё нормально у досточтимого —сначала принял Тхеравадинские обеты, потом Махаянские, а потом стал изучать Ваджраяну.


Ну тогда с т.з. Тхеравады он нарушил ее обеты. Как он может преподавать Тхераваду, если не знает ее основ? :Wink:  (оффтопик, прошу прощения)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну тогда с т.з. Тхеравады он нарушил ее обеты. Как он может преподавать Тхераваду, если не знает ее основ? (оффтопик, прошу прощения)


Как я понял, он не преподаёт Тхераваду, а изучает. Но если я не так понял, то, конечно, прошу прощения.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А человека по человечески жалко, пытались помочь. а у него гордость возобладала и не понимание, что буддисты в основной массе народ с юмором и острым языком

Пусть у него в сердце родится правильное понимание Учения и он быстро. очень быстро обретет мудрость

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> кстати, почему бы и нет... пусть начнет практиковать туммо, в квартире в современном городе, а там глядишь соседи заволнуются - чего это отопление отключено, а с нижнего этажа такой жар идет, никак радиоактивные материалы спрятали на хате...


Р/А материалы не обязаны греть. Честное слово

----------

Dorje Dugarov (29.05.2012)

----------


## Иван

> Всем привет)
> ищу передачу практики туммо ,желательно полную(4посвящения)..сделал 2части нендро в Кагью..
> -конечно,поскольку живу в Киеве и очень не богат,-ищу возможность получить практику на Украине.Или в России-может соберу денег на...
> буду благодарен за любую инфу.И- как подписаться на новость на форуме именно на эту тему?кто подскажет?
> спасибо! будьте счастливы




У меня аналогичная ситуация, ищу передачу на туммо.Желательно у Ламы Олега. Буду благодарен за инфу по этому делу(может кто в курсе когда приезжает учитель по этой практике) и инфу по соответствующей литературе.

----------


## Иван

В теории давно изучаю,а с практикой все откладываю,по ходу пора пытаться приступить,если карма позволит...

----------

